# Entrance/facade?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, next year I want a nice entrance, but I dont know what I want it to look like. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Kevins is my favorite atleast untill we get ours built


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've seen a few built with pallet wood...
That's what we made ours out of...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/100_0807.jpg
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That pretty much depends on what sort of theme you want your haunt to project from outside, Spook. FYF has a weatherbeaten, rotten look that's great for a shack or a decrepit house thats falling apart...pallet wood's perfect for that. Do you want a mansion look, or a warehouse look, or a castle or cave or circus look... unless you have a huge budget (and who does) you want the structural material to look appropriate for the theme. Whatcha got in mind?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I went for the distressed look. Dry brushed shutters and ripped up burlap.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, for an entrance, I dont know, maybe a forest kind of entrance. My budget is around $75 to $100.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Spookkid said:


> Well, for an entrance, I dont know, maybe a forest kind of entrance. My budget is around $75 to $100.


Start saving dead branches...they make really cool, easy, and CHEAP dead trees....drape them with some shredded burlap, cheesecloth, or spiderweb and you have an instant creepy forest. Make up an old weathered signpost warning visitors to stay out, turn back, etc....maybe get some cornstalks to complete the scene...an old weathered shanty made from scrap pallets...light the whole thing with a blue flood for a creepy look.....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And hanging vines! you can make good looking vines by just twisting sheets of newspaper around rope and mache-ing it down and painting it. Spanish moss is good, but if you cant afford to buy the real thing, get some twisted-strand rope (natural fiber like hemp is best; it hangs better and is a good color) and completely untwist it.







then hang clumps of it off of the "trees" and vines and stuff. It looks great and for decorating actually works better than the real stuff cuz spanish moss is fragile.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

you can even use scenesetters in the deep background for some added depth.

http://teachers.makesparties.com/Ca...CategoryID=2644&intDisplayableProductID=47510

I haven't tried this, but I plan on using these in that context in 08.
Here is our new entrance facade:

http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?attachment_id=51


----------

